# Briggs buying Simplicity



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Briggs and Stratten anounced that they are buying Simplicity. Here is a link:

http://biz.yahoo.com/rc/040602/manufacturing_simplicity_3.html


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I see we were the first to post this:clap: Good job Joe:thumbsup: I see Tractorguy posted it over there at 11:08 which means he got it from here i bet ya:lmao: Hey Tractorguy or hodag whatever your going byNANA


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!

NEWS HAPPENS HERE FIRST!   

HODAG, TractorGuy, :zzzs: on the JOB with your PRETTY WIFE?

HAHAHA



LOLL


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was actually surprised that I got it on here first. Chief is usually real quick with industry news like that. It was the lead story on my Yahoo home page machinery and industry section. It sure is nice to say Yahoo without having to resort to "creative" typing like Yah00 or Wahoo, etc.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

WAZOO?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WAZOO! As in up Spike's


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey you guys, don’t start up another Spike thing.
You’ll re-ignite johndeere.


----------

